

Patch adds multiplayer support to XCOM - jcapote
http://www.destructoid.com/x-com-gets-multiplayer-thanks-to-a-fan-patch-179453.phtml

======
wensing
Oh man. I just heard the sound of a UFO door opening but I can't see anything.

------
Tyrannosaurs
It's a game crying out for a mobile port (iPhone / Android / iPad port)...
Please, someone?

------
nimmen
great patch, one the best games in history

